# Purpose of trigger lock on drill?



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone ever used the trigger lock on their drill? I have an old Bosch 1/2" drill and the only time I've ever used the trigger lock is when I hit it by accident and caused the drill to go flying out of my hand. I always wondered what the purpose of having one is.

I found a DeWalt drill without one. I don't know if they were just lazy in their design. But I think they left it out on purpose because it also has a clutch that shuts it off when it gets stalled.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

On a cordless (older Ni-Cad) it could be used to run the battery down. On the Li-Ion ones, I guess there's no need for that since you have full power until it is dead.

I can't remember ever using it (even for draining batteries)...maybe if you were wanting to................

Yea I got nothin' ....I dunno why they're on there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I use a small wire wheel or cotton polishing wheel in my 3/8" corded drill occasionally and the trigger lock sometimes comes in handy for that. This would be for stuff that 4" grinder would be too large and aggressive for.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I've been using it for years on my corded drills. I lock the trigger when I use sanding discs or a wire brush. It allows me to have a better grip on the drill without my finger getting tired.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I see, but wouldn't a regular sander work better for that? Festool makes a rotary sander, all it does is spin around. Or even a Rotozip with a finishing disc.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to disable them so the drill wouldn't get locked on inadvertently.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

DuMass said:


> I use a small wire wheel or cotton polishing wheel in my 3/8" corded drill *occasionally* and the trigger lock sometimes comes in handy for that. This would be for stuff that 4" grinder would be too large and aggressive for.


:thumbup:



tedanderson said:


> I've been using it for years on my corded drills. I lock the trigger when I use sanding discs or a wire brush. *It allows me to have a better grip on the drill without my finger getting tired.*


:thumbup:



KennMacMoragh said:


> I see, but wouldn't a regular sander work better for that? Festool makes a rotary sander, all it does is spin around. Or even a Rotozip with a finishing disc.


When I am doing something with the wire brush on the drill it's just nice to have the locking switch.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

It's for mixing pancake batter.


I actually use it when mixing paint, mud, thinset, etc.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

It also helps when the drill is used in a drill press.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I see, but wouldn't a regular sander work better for that? Festool makes a rotary sander, all it does is spin around. Or even a Rotozip with a finishing disc.


Yes, it would work better and I'd get one if I was a serious woodworker or if I needed this type of tool on a regular basis. But sometimes I just need to clean up some rusty metal or to help an old lady who lives in the neighborhood. 

Plus it lets me experiment with some of these "what if" moments that I have from time to time without having to buy another tool.

Having the lock on the drill is really good for using the paddle to mix hot mud with sand and sawdust.:thumbup:


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I use the trigger lock on a daily basis. I chuck a number 12 vixbit grab a hinge and start piloting holes. And then I grab a dry wall gun lock the trigger and start slinging hinges


----------

